# oil change



## cubbyjkg (Feb 11, 2003)

i have a 2002 2.5 altima. i was gonna change the oil myself and i was wondering how many quarts of oil i need to pour in? i was guessing around 4 and a half quarts. if anyone knows for sure, please let me know, i dont want to fuck up my ride. 

thanks


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

uh, read the owner's manual, it tellsyou in there. I also recommend reading the whloe owner's manual to preclude future wast of time questions. BTW if you don't have an owner's manual go to www.altimas.net and download it in .pdf format.

it is in the 3rd gen altima section


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

lol if you dont want to fuck up your car, get someone else to do it, lol


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I have a 2003 Altima 2.5 S. I also am going to change my own oil, but will take everyones kind advice to read the owners manual, which Nissan was kind enough to give me, and in a handy, dandy zipper bag, of all things!! 
:wtf:
Seriously, guys, the guy is just asking a question. Have the decency to just answer the question without being so damn critical. When I first started coming to this site when I had just a lowly '97 sentra GXE, I was impressed with the fact that my questions, no matter how stupid, were answered. Things are changing here, this is for sure.
Cubby-- You'd be about right on your 4.5 qt. guess.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> _
> Cubby-- You'd be about right on your 4.5 qt. guess. [/B]_


_ 

but then again it is good advice to read the owners manual, so you don't have to guess_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I use 5 quarts. In terms of oil, I use Mobil 1 5w-30, synthetic. You can pick up a 5 quart bottle for under $20 at Wal Mart. Good luck!


----------



## roogie (Jul 18, 2004)

When you change the oil how do you keep it from draining all over EVERYTHING? I've never had a car drain so poorly onto the rest of the subframes, tips.. tricks?

Thanks,

Roog


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you tried using a funnel?


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Believe it or not I had to whip out the manual to tell my mechanic (friends of mine) how much oil to put in my VQ35. The information is a bit tricky to find in a hurry, but it is there. I suppose you could always start with 4L/qt. and then just do it by checking the dipstick, but I guess that's less scientific than simply knowing the right amount in the first place. :fluffy:


----------

